# convertir disquette vers USB



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2013)

Amis bidouilleurs bonsoir !!
Je souhaite trouver un adaptateur disquette vers usb.
Je m'explique, ma vieille machine du boulo comporte uniquement un lecteur disquette et je souhaite pourvoir y brancher une clé USB.
Un peu comme les K7 audio ou un cordon en sors pour mettre une clé.
PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Oizo (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Ce genre d'adaptateur n'existe pas ! La conception d'un lecteur de disquette ne permettrait pas la fabrication de ce type d'adaptateur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

ok mais j'ai cru voir hier dans la soirée une sorte d'émulateur qui permets d'insérer une carte micro sd...?


----------



## nifex (5 Juin 2013)

wizzzard a dit:


> Amis bidouilleurs bonsoir !!
> Je souhaite trouver un adaptateur disquette vers usb.
> Je m'explique, ma vieille machine du boulo comporte uniquement un lecteur disquette et je souhaite pourvoir y brancher une clé USB.
> Un peu comme les K7 audio ou un cordon en sors pour mettre une clé.
> PLEASE HELP ME



Impressionnant un PC qui fonctionne encore dans le monde professionnel sans USB et avec un lecteur de disquette. Il a quel âge ce PC ? Plus de 20 ans ?

Perso je n'ai non plus jamais vu un telle adaptateur...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je pense que ça pourrait lui convenir 
http://www.fnac.com/mp5960851/Conve...-Avec-adaptateur-DB9-DB25CHIPSET-PROLIFIC/w-4


----------

